# Best 200+gr broadhead?



## Matt_Potter (Apr 13, 2010)

Razor caps makes a nice 3 blade and muzzy makes a nice 220 grain 4 blade 

Matt


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Sharpenning is a very valuable skill, and would open up a lot of options. If you're worried about consistency, look into something like this: http://www.3riversarchery.com/3Rivers+CC+Broadhead+&+Knife+Sharpener_i8064_baseitem.html

I picked it up when I started using the Simmons Sharks. A few gentle passes from each side and you have a perfect edge in seconds. I love this thing!

As for good heavy broadheads- I'm a fan of huge heads, so Simmons Sharks, Centaur broadheads, Grizzly, and the Magnus Snuffer would be my vote. Lots of adapters, from aluuminum to steel in all manners of weights. I use 200 gr Simmons Tree Sharks (glue on head and 5/16" long adapter). On a well matched arrow it flies straight and silent, and puts deer down FAST.


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

Don`t have a lot of experience with heavy heads, but I will say that I am very impressed with the VPA heavy heads…..the screw in type. I imagine their glue on versions are equally high quality.


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

OutThere said:


> So either I get some type of adapters or get a different brand broadhead. I'd prefer a 2-blade but am not apposed to 3 blade.


I personally LOVE Centaur and Simmons broadheads!!!

Ray :shade:


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Woodsman Elite and VPA are my favorites. VPA actually makes both and other than color I believe the two are identical in weights over 175 grains. Machined from a piece of tool steel, screw in or glue on, tough to beat in my opinion. I have yet to have one not spin true, and they fly as well as any broadhead I've used, even at compound speeds. For me they fly as well as the tiny "compound" style heads like Montecs and Slick Tricks. Solid blades with no "vent" makes them _very_ quiet in flight (not sure that matters but quiet is nice).

They are a three blade head, but that makes them super easy to sharpen. Just lay them on a file or stone, the angle is built in to the head. No need to worry about "unbalancing" them, just count the strokes on each side and keep them the same. They also hold an edge well. The original Wensel Woodsman was also a good head, but came in a basically un-sharpened condition and needed a lot of file work to true up the blades. Not necessary with the Woodsman Elite or VPA, they are probably sharp enough right out of the package. Most people will touch them up on a fine stone though just on general principal.

Don't be afraid of sharpening your own heads, it's incredibly easy. If you can make toast you can sharpen a three blade head. Two blade heads are slightly more complicated since you need to maintain the angle. All you need is a two or three stones and some honing oil. Use light pressure, push forward in the same direction as the head flies. Do ten light strokes, turn 120 degrees, do ten more, turn 120 degrees...repeat with fewer and fewer strokes and lighter and lighter pressure. With a fine stone you can get them very sharp. If you want to get fancy a leather strop (old belt or scrap leather) with polishing compound will make a mirror edge that is literally scary to handle. The leather strop is used with light pressure and the head is pulled toward you, opposite of the stones. I don't do the strop part, stones get them sharp enough for me.


----------



## UrbanDeerSlayer (Feb 10, 2012)

I don't know if they make them any more but I was shooting some 250g wensel woodsmans the other day and they flew real nice. I hear the woodsmans are tough broadheads, never shot them before.


----------



## DEryan85 (Sep 7, 2011)

I don't have personal experience with heavy heads. A buddy of mine shoots the Simmons TreeSharks out of his longbow and man those things are nasty. I wish I had some of the pictures to show you. I believe they are over 200g. 2" cut with a fixed head? That's insane! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rayzor43 (Apr 8, 2011)

VPA makes both 2 and 3 blade heads in 200gr. 3 Blades are easier to sharpen. With either you would really have to hog off a lot of steel on just one side to throw the balance off to where t would be noticeable. A pile of little tools out there for the 2 blades. Lots of videos on sharpening posted to Youtube. Its easy.


----------



## Bowmania (Jan 3, 2003)

Must be missing something??? are you shooting wood? I think not because your at 192. Most of the Magnus line that I know are glue on. A 150 gr BH and 40 gr adaptor takes you to 190. Use that 125 gr Magnus glue on and a 75 gr adaptor - 200. Need a little extra because of tuning 125 and 100 takes you to 225.

Get a bracket to sharpen them.

Bowmania


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

DEryan85 said:


> I don't have personal experience with heavy heads. A buddy of mine shoots the Simmons TreeSharks out of his longbow and man those things are nasty. I wish I had some of the pictures to show you. I believe they are over 200g. 2" cut with a fixed head? That's insane!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Used them last year myself for the first time, two deer, neither went more than 20 yards from where I hit them. Insanely effective!


----------



## jusoldave (Apr 28, 2012)

SteelForce Phatheads are 190gr; not a reeeeeal big profile/cutting surface, but they're an excellent head: Abrams-tank-solid, excellent steel, well balanced and easy to tune & fly.


----------



## jkm97 (Jul 8, 2004)

jusoldave said:


> SteelForce Phatheads are 190gr; not a reeeeeal big profile/cutting surface, but they're an excellent head: Abrams-tank-solid, excellent steel, well balanced and easy to tune & fly.


Single bevel too, right?


----------



## jkm97 (Jul 8, 2004)

Silver Flames look great as well, but quite pricey. I keep hearing good things about the Strickland Helix single bevel, but the heaviest it comes in is 155.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

I like to use a 100 grain insert and a 125 grain head 

There are a lot of options in that weight 

Snuffers
Woodsman
Even the Montecs for some critters

If I want to use an interceptor or tree shark I just go with an aluminum insert and brass washers to get to 225


----------



## Runningbuck (Mar 11, 2009)

I still use steel inserts with four blade Zwickey Deltas. Easy to sharpen, great flight, big holes and the price won't kill your wallet.


----------



## jusoldave (Apr 28, 2012)

jkm97 said:


> Single bevel too, right?


SF does make a single-bevel line; can't remember what they're called. The original Phathead is a double-bevel/two-blade.

If you choose to try 'em, be sure you've got a backstop behind your foamy that (1) you'll be able to dig a BH out of, and (2) you don't mind destroying. These things have momentum!!


----------



## OutThere (Feb 2, 2011)

Great comments thus far guys, thanks. 

Because I'm at 192 right now and still a little stiff, would anyone be willing to send me just one screw-in, field point that fits a carbon shaft, in the 220-250 range to try and i could mail back? I don't want to buy a whole testing kit with all the extra weights when I know I'm right in that range. PM me if you're willing.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

OutThere said:


> Great comments thus far guys, thanks.
> 
> Because I'm at 192 right now and still a little stiff, would anyone be willing to send me just one screw-in, field point that fits a carbon shaft, in the 220-250 range to try and i could mail back? I don't want to buy a whole testing kit with all the extra weights when I know I'm right in that range. PM me if you're willing.


I'e used my point test probably eight or nine times over the last year, you'll be amazed at how often it comes in handy- especially if you're curious about a different broadhead working for your set up.


----------



## OutThere (Feb 2, 2011)

Yeah after I posted that I figured it might be a worth while investment. Like my dad always told me. If you need the tool once, buy it. You'll always end up using it more than you think.


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

mine!


----------



## thare1774 (Dec 13, 2010)

Abowyer single bevels!


----------



## mtn3531 (Mar 6, 2009)

thare1774 said:


> Abowyer single bevels!


These, and the TuffHead single bevels are nice as well. I've shot both Abowyers and TuffHeads, as well as some VPA 250's. I actually have an extra pack of 250's if someone needs some to try out. I'm sure a swap on something could be arranged.


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

tryin said:


> mine!


Very cool heads. I also like the fact that your meld of stone and steel probably has the "trad police" pulling their hair out...:rant:

Now if you follow up and say you shoot them from a self bow and they're screwed into the end of a carbon arrow...undies, meet crack...:heh:


----------



## jshperdue (Feb 1, 2010)

Hard to beat a simmons or a vpa. Magnus are great heads as well but I quit shooting them cause I had to add brass inserts to my arrows to get the right spine and those inserts arent cheap.


----------



## OutThere (Feb 2, 2011)

tryin - Thoughs look _almost to cool to shoot. I'd really be concentrating on the deer if I was shooting that, cause I'd be PO'd if I missed and busted it._


----------



## BLACK WOLF (Aug 26, 2005)

tryin said:


> mine!


Crrrrraaaaazzy Cool!

Ray :shade:



Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rayzor43 (Apr 8, 2011)

tryin said:


> mine!



Now they are awesome heads!!


----------



## rayzor43 (Apr 8, 2011)

VPA make 3 models in 250gr. 2 Blade double bevel, 3 blade 1 1/8" cut and 3 blade 1 1/4" cut. All VPAs are satisfaction guaranteed. If you aren't happy with them send them back for a refund.


----------



## tryin (Jun 26, 2007)

Easykeeper said:


> Very cool heads. I also like the fact that your meld of stone and steel probably has the "trad police" pulling their hair out...:rant:
> 
> Now if you follow up and say you shoot them from a self bow and they're screwed into the end of a carbon arrow...undies, meet crack...:heh:


haa
I aint really worried about it
the trad police are prolly shooting steel heads- and paying extra for the "pro celebrity shooters from TV who have salaries attached to them"
>>>>>>>> I WIN >>>>>>>>>>


my heads are wicked, and they do an awesome job.


----------

